# Need help with my Soda Maker



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I can not get good tasting soda with my soda maker.  I listen for the three loud noises and fil it to the line.  I gret splashed while makiing the drink and it taste flat.  Help.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi geniebeanie,

I am assuming you have a Soda Stream soda maker? I just bought a Penguin yesterday (same company, different model -- uses glass carafes, not plastic bottles) but in the course of doing my research I watched a bunch of videos for the different types of carbonators.

When do you get splashed when making the drink? When you are adding the syrup or when you are fizzing the water?

A couple of trouble-shooting tips I read: make sure the CO2 canister is screwed in correctly. Are you seeing it fizz when you push the button? Also, even though the instructions say to push the lever "a few times" you may need to push it more (5 or 6 times, perhaps) to get the amount of fizz you want. 

I changed the topic of the thread so it would be clearer to others what you needed help with -- I am sure there are a quite a few Soda Stream experts here at Kindleboards who can help you out!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I also found this at the Soda Stream website:

6. How can I tell if there is enough fizz in my water?

"Enough" is a very subjective term! One of the great benefits of using a SodaStream soda maker is that you control the level of fizz in your soft drinks. In general, you should press the carbonating button several times until you hear the LOUD BUZZ that indicates carbonation. Keep going until you achieve the level of fizz that you like! Three LOUD BUZZES provide average carbonation. Use one buzz for very light carbonation (good for fruit flavors) or five buzzes for strong carbonation (works well for colas and other dark syrups.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A few more answers that may help you:

*I made soda and it made a fizzy mess all over my counter. Why?*

Make sure your carbonating bottle is filled just to the "Water Fill Line" indicator (the lower of the two pronounced ridges near the neck of the bottle.)
Other possible causes for overflow:


Trying to carbonate a liquid other than water
Adding sodamix to the bottle before attempting to carbonate
Not tilting the carbonating bottle when adding sodamix flavoring 

If you still have trouble with overflow after checking these tips, please contact Customer Support for advanced troubleshooting! 1-800-763-2258

*My soda is not fizzy enough.*

Flat soda may indicate that you have not carbonated properly. After twisting the carbonating bottle into place, press the carbonating button ALL THE WAY DOWN in firm short bursts. You will hear a hissing sound at first. Continue to press the button in firm short bursts until you hear a LOUD BUZZ. The loud buzz indicates the first level of carbonation. Three loud buzzes will achieve average carbonation.

Another tip: Make sure you use very cold water for carbonation. Cold water (from the refrigerator) holds carbonation much better than cold water from the tap. We recommend keeping carbonating bottles full of water in your refrigerator so they are always ready to go when you want a fresh soda!

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought a SodaStream about a month ago, and my husband, our daughters, and my son-in-law love it! (They love it so much that we bought one for our son-in-law for his birthday, as well as for our younger daughter, whose birthday is today.)  

I had no experience with a SodaStream until I bought mine, so I'm a relative novice. The points that Leslie brought up in her previous posts are the things that I would suggest. Probably the most important thing (aside from the carbonator being inserted correctly AND not being out of CO2) is that you listed for the LOUD buzzes. They are much different than the inital sounds that you hear when you begin the process of carbonating the water. If you're unsure how these should sound, I suggest searching for a video (You Tube or SodaStream's site) so that you can actually hear the sound that you're wanting.  That's what I did so that I'd have no doubt about what I needed to do to get the proper amount of carbonation in my water.

Good luck, Genie. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. The only reasons that I can think of for flat drinks with your SodaStream would be not properly carbonating the water in the first place, or water that's been carbonated and kept in the fridge for too long, or a carbonator that's running low on CO2. (I live 45 miles from the nearest Bed, Bath & Beyond, so I keep a spare cartridge on hand.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Cindy--you love gadgets as much as me! I'm not surprised you have one of these.

I was just talking to my sister and she has had a SodaStream for almost a year (bought it last August) and she loves hers, too. She says it's great not having to lug home bottles of sparkling water (a case per week). She also bought small bottles and her daughter takes a bottle of sparkling water to school every day.

I just fizzed up a carafe of water. I want to get the hang of what's the right amount of fizziness. This time I did it for four whistles and it was really bubbling when I opened the back of the Penguin. It tastes great. Apparently, in the world of bottled waters, Voss is very low fizz (equivalent to one whistle, I am guessing) and Perrier is high (maybe as much as five whistles).

Oh..the Penguin whistles instead of buzzes.

My sister says a cartridge lasts her about a month. How long have you gone on one, Cindy? She also told me they sell refills at Staples. I did buy a spare (even though Bed, Bath & Beyond and Staples are only a few miles away) because I hate running out of things.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted this in the KitchenAid thread but I'll repost it here since this seems like the more logical place for the discussion...

~~

Well, I decided to go and buy myself a Penguin yesterday...maybe I'll enable a few others. Geniebeanie (who has posted in this thread) started a thread about her soda maker so I know we have at least one other carbonator on board. LOL.

So, do I really need a machine that makes sparkling water? And can make soda, if I want? Probably not but has that ever stopped me? LOL.

First off, I drink very little soda, so I certainly didn't need it for that reason. I do like sparkling water, however, here in southern Maine, we have great tasting water out of the tap. It really is great tasting--we've won national awards for best tasting water. So it always seemed a little ridiculous to me to spend lots of money for sparkling water from someplace else (like France or Italy) when I have my own great tasting water right here at home. Now, with my Penguin I can fizz up my own water which seems like a win-win situation.

The one thing we do buy in bottles is Schweppes tonic as my husband enjoys a vodka tonic in the evening. Of course, that meant I had to do research about making our tonic water using the Penguin. Sodastream does sell a tonic flavor: http://www.sodastreamusa.com/Tonic-P102.aspx but I read a few reviews and many complained about a strange after taste. So, that wouldn't work.

I wondered about making my own tonic essence (or syrup or whatever the right name is) and I did find a recipe:

http://www.jeffreymorgenthaler.com/2008/how-to-make-your-own-tonic-water/

Might be fun if I can gather up all the ingredients (including chinchona bark and agave syrup!). In the meantime, I read an article in the Wall Street Journal about artisinal tonic waters (and fancy gins).

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904007304576498850877686860.html

From reading that, I learned about small batch tonic syrup...which induced me to order up some of this:

http://johnstonic.weebly.com/

I printed off all the articles and recipes and gave them to my husband...now he's excited about playing with the Penguin and trying handcrafted tonic water. LOL.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had a SodaStream for 5 - 6 years.  Love it!!  I like a lot of fizzzzzz, so I pump 6 buzzes into a bottle.  The fizz does die out as you pour (and store) more from the bottle.  I've never used any of the soda flavors.  I pour just a little fruit juice (currently V8 V-Fusion Pomegranate & Green Tea) into a glass and then add fizzzzy water.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hey Cindy--you love gadgets as much as me! I'm not surprised you have one of these.
> 
> I was just talking to my sister and she has had a SodaStream for almost a year (bought it last August) and she loves hers, too. She says it's great not having to lug home bottles of sparkling water (a case per week). She also bought small bottles and her daughter takes a bottle of sparkling water to school every day.
> 
> ...


You're right about my love of gadgets and small kitchen appliances, Leslie. As you know, I've bought many of those mentioned in the "Not Quite Kindle" thread. (Of course, I have others, as well.  )

I thought I'd only had my SodaStream for about a month, but I just checked, and I bought it on March 29! Time flies.  I recently put my third cartridge in my SodaStream. It's gotten quite a workout, especially when one or both of my daughters have been visiting. I always keep a spare cartridge on hand, and then I exchange the empty ones at Bed, Bath & Beyond for $14.99.
I bought a SodaStream because I love Diet Coke and Diet Sunkist. I still buy Diet Coke because the SodaStream Diet Cola sample that I tried wasn't nearly as good as my Diet Coke. I love the Diet Orange, and seldom buy Diet Sunkist Orange any more. I also love the Diet Cranberry-Raspberry, Diet Pink Grapefruit, Diet Lemonade, Crystal Light Fruit Punch (new SS flavor), and Diet Lemon-Lime (I use it it Weight Watchers recipes for diet soda cakes and my DH uses it in his cocktails.) I also use it with Crystal Light powdered drink mixes, and LOVE the mojito and margarita flavors. I also have the SS flavor bottles (small, clear bottles with flavoring only), but I haven't tried them yet. I usually drink quite a bit of water every day, but I find that I drink a lot more now that I have my SodaStream. Love it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter just came home from an overnight and was immediately intrigued with the Penguin. She's seen ads for SodaStreams but had never heard of the Penguin. She named it Gunter (LOL) and she loves the glass carafes. We immediately had to make some Coke to test it out.

We fizzed the water up with four whistles and it was very bubbly when we took it out of the carafe holder. I poured the syrup in without tilting the bottle (my mistake) and it foamed all over the place so now I know and won't make that mistake again! (Geniebeanie, I suspect that might be what happened to you.) When we poured it into the glass it foamed just like Coke and she said it tasted just like Coke, too. She approves! We guessed on the measuring because a capful makes a liter and the carafes are only 20 ounces. Hannah said next time, maybe a little stronger but all in all, it tasted fine.

Like I said before, I rarely drink soda but occasionally I'll have a ginger ale. I wonder if the ginger ale mix tastes like Canada Dry? (That's my favorite.)

This morning I swizzled down 20 oz. of seltzer. This has to be good for me!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think tomorrow I am going to try to figure out how to make a New York Egg Cream, which, as all the recipes say, includes neither eggs or cream. I grew up in New York and have never had one of these (although I didn't grow up in Brooklyn, which is where they were most popular).

I've also been intrigued by this hand-crafted soda syrup company:

http://www.pnhsodaandsyrupinc.com/

Hibiscus? Now that sounds interesting...

L


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I've had a SodaStream for 5 - 6 years. Love it!! I like a lot of fizzzzzz, so I pump 6 buzzes into a bottle. The fizz does die out as you pour (and store) more from the bottle. I've never used any of the soda flavors. I pour just a little fruit juice (currently V8 V-Fusion Pomegranate & Green Tea) into a glass and then add fizzzzy water.


I do the same number of buzzes. I want and get the right amount of fizz that way.

I am not so fond of the syrup flavors so I think I will try your juice option.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think tomorrow I am going to try to figure out how to make a New York Egg Cream, which, as all the recipes say, includes neither eggs or cream. I grew up in New York and have never had one of these (although I didn't grow up in Brooklyn, which is where they were most popular).
> L


Did you try it? I looked up recipe for it. Just three ingredients -- chocolate syrup, milk, fizzy water.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Did you try it? I looked up recipe for it. Just three ingredients -- chocolate syrup, milk, fizzy water.


No, I didn't. Lance and Jocelyn brought over a Father's Day lunch so we got involved in that and not experimenting with soda water recipes. They did think the Penguin was great, however. 

L


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help.  I enjoyed a delicious rootbeer yesterday.  Nice and fizzy in fact it was perfect.  I was thinking the company should include a vidio cd disk to help people make these drinks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I enjoyed a delicious rootbeer yesterday. Nice and fizzy in fact it was perfect. I was thinking the company should include a vidio cd disk to help people make these drinks.


Great. Glad we could help.

There are lots of videos on YouTube demonstrating how to work the SodaStream.

L


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Now I am really in the soda making mode.  Yesterday I made orange,cola and lemon limel    It  is fun to make but I have to drink what I made before I can make more.    I am out of bottles.    Thanks again for the help.    Did not need you tube with the excellent help here.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a Soda Stream and it is pretty great.  Some of the syrups require experimenting, though.  For example, the Lemon-Lime is not very good.  But if by upping the carbonation level and adding lemon juice and lime juice it tastes pretty good.  When I first tried the Cream Soda, it was awful.  It was like taking a swig of vanilla extract,  But by cutting the amount of syrup in half, it tastes pretty good.  I have probably a dozen bottles of syrup in about 10 different flavors, but I still use it to make cola %95 of the time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I have a Soda Stream and it is pretty great. Some of the syrups require experimenting, though. For example, the Lemon-Lime is not very good. But if by upping the carbonation level and adding lemon juice and lime juice it tastes pretty good. When I first tried the Cream Soda, it was awful. It was like taking a swig of vanilla extract, But by cutting the amount of syrup in half, it tastes pretty good. I have probably a dozen bottles of syrup in about 10 different flavors, but I still use it to make cola %95 of the time.


We had friends over for dinner tonight, and I had them try the Crystal Light Fruit Punch. It was a real hit! I love showing my SodaStream to people.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

This sounds like another gadget that I "have" to have!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Vet said:


> This sounds like another gadget that I "have" to have!


If you like seltzer water, especially with a lot of fizzzzzzz, YES, you really do.


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

I read that title and first thought you needed help to meet your Maker. That nonplussed me, that's for sure. I suppose there are more than one ways to meet your Maker. Well, I'm glad you only need to meet your Soda Maker.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought my Penguin two weeks ago (if I recall correctly) and I have already used up a whole carbonator.   It is supposed to be enough to fizz 100 carafes of water (my carafes are 20 oz) or 60 liters. While we've been experimenting and playing with it, there is *no way* I've fizzed up 100 carafes in two weeks! I primarily use it on the weekend since I am not around during the day to drink water at home. 

I hope this was a fluke. What about others--how long do your carbonators last?

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I bought my Penguin two weeks ago (if I recall correctly) and I have already used up a whole carbonator.  It is supposed to be enough to fizz 100 carafes of water (my carafes are 20 oz) or 60 liters. While we've been experimenting and playing with it, there is *no way* I've fizzed up 100 carafes in two weeks! I primarily use it on the weekend since I am not around during the day to drink water at home.
> 
> I hope this was a fluke. What about others--how long do your carbonators last?
> 
> L


I bought my Genesis model of the SodaStream on March 31, and I'm on my third CO2 cartridge. When my daughters visit, my SS gets a lot of use. When it's just my husband and me, I carbonate a couple of bottles a day.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I bought my Penguin two weeks ago (if I recall correctly) and I have already used up a whole carbonator.  It is supposed to be enough to fizz 100 carafes of water (my carafes are 20 oz) or 60 liters. While we've been experimenting and playing with it, there is *no way* I've fizzed up 100 carafes in two weeks! I primarily use it on the weekend since I am not around during the day to drink water at home.
> 
> I hope this was a fluke. What about others--how long do your carbonators last?
> 
> L


I use mine every day and my carbonaters last WAY longer than that. I've had mine since about November and I'm only on my 4th carbonator.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I use mine every day and my carbonaters last WAY longer than that. I've had mine since about November and I'm only on my 4th carbonator.


I suppose there's the possibility that some of us use our SodaStreams a bit differently than others. I'm sure some people like more carbonation than others.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I suppose there's the possibility that some of us use our SodaStreams a bit differently than others. I'm sure some people like more carbonation than others.


That wouldn't account for blowing through one in two weeks, though. I actually tend to use more carbonation than average (sometimes a LOT more).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie, maybe your carbonator that only lasted a couple of weeks was defective (as in not full of CO2). I don't know where you got your carbonator, but if you got it from Bed, Bath & Beyond, you might try taking the cartridge back and explaining your problem. I know of few other stores with customer service that's as good as BB&B's.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

It was the carbonator that came in the box with the Penguin. We'll see how long this new one lasts...

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been reading this thread and the other 2 here about the Soda Stream and I decided I need one.  . But I have been waffling and over analyzing at what to get, which one to get, how to get the refills etc. 

I need it to be the cheapest way to do it. So the cheapest model is the Fountain Jet. And although I live in a large city, I have really no way in getting to a bed and beyond as driving there would give me panic attacks. They put these on the largest busiest roads around here. Just no way of getting there comfortably and reliably. None of the other stores near like Target do a exchange for the carbonators. 

So I will be doing the exchanges through the website. So I need at least 2 carbonators to stars, so I was looking at the starter kits. I am leaning towards the 2 for the fountain jet that are 149.99. Of course shipping is 20 bucks more. One of the kits has 3 water bottles and 3 carbonators and 3 water flavors and the other has 3 water bottles, 2 carbonators and the choice of 6 of the soda syrups. 

I grew up drinking mineral water. That and Fanta on certain occasions and the rare coke as a treat. I love mineral water so I think I would love this machine. I already lug home the 2 1/2 gallons of Ozark spring water as all I drink is tea and water. 
But I do like to have a nice glass of soda once in a while. I got tired of lugging home the bottles of mineral water from the store so I just went to straight water. 

Now I just can't decide which starter kit to go with and if I go with the soda one, I can't make my mind up on the 6 soda flavors to pick  . In the future I also need to be buying the flavorings online, unless Target has a decent variety. Target is like the only store close enough to make it worth driving. And even that is still a pain to get too. 

Most of the time I think I will drink just the plain sparkle, or seltzer, or whatever its called. I might also add some juice like orange. But it would be handy for once in a while to have some of the soda flavors, but there are so many and the online reviews I can find are very varied on them.  

I have a feeling I'll be doing more waffling all weekend on this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah,

They also sell/exchange the carbonators at Staples. Is there a Staples near you?

My sister sent me a six-pack of soda mixes from this company for my birthday. They just arrived yesterday.

http://www.flavrzdrinkmix.com/

Reading the ingredients, they are much more healthy than the SodaStream mixes! Once those are gone (I bought a cola and a root beer, to see what they were like), I'll just transition my daughter to the Flavrz flavors. She already tried the cherry berry which she said was great.

According to the map at the website, Flavrz are also sold right at the grocery store where we shop. I love convenience!

http://www.flavrzdrinkmix.com/find-locally.aspx

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, Staples are in really bad locations for me. The absolute worst intersection in my part of the city in my opinion. So they are out too. 

Oh, I am loving the ingredients on those Flavz mixes. They still manage to get a low grams of sugar but without the artificial sweetener. The sodastream as a natural sugar cola and it has I think 24 grams of sugar per serving, this one would have 9 grams. Much better. 

I think I'll just get the selzer starter kit then and get the extra carbonator to make that 3 and skip the soda's for now. It does come with some samples so I get to try, but I really like those you linked too much better just looking at whats in them. Or not in them. 

If I have 3 caronators right from the start, I can wait until 2 are empty and do the online exchange. I just pay the shipping instead of struggling to drive to these locations and get all stressed out. Its a small price to pay for me. 

Now how do I sneak this past hubby, considering I am getting this for him too. 

I got it, he is prone to kidney stones and with our insurance as it is with high deductable, we have to pretty much pay most out of pocket. I have a hard time getting him to drink plain water, but he likes the fizzy kind so the cost of the machine is lower than a treatment at a doctor for kidney stones. I am a genius


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I been reading this thread and the other 2 here about the Soda Stream and I decided I need one. . But I have been waffling and over analyzing at what to get, which one to get, how to get the refills etc.
> 
> I need it to be the cheapest way to do it. So the cheapest model is the Fountain Jet. And although I live in a large city, I have really no way in getting to a bed and beyond as driving there would give me panic attacks. They put these on the largest busiest roads around here. Just no way of getting there comfortably and reliably. None of the other stores near like Target do a exchange for the carbonators.
> 
> ...


I've had my SodaStream for 5 - 6 years. I LOVE IT! Back then, there were not as many choices of "machines". I got the Fountain Jet, two of the large size carbonators, two bottles (plastic), and samples of flavors. Through the years, I've only used large size carbonators. The large size are NOT available for purchase or exchange in any store. Order them on-line at SodaStream. They're sent UPS. There's a return shipping carton for exchanges with pre-paid return UPS shipping label enclosed. Very easy. I've never had any problems with customer service, shipping, anything. Would not be without my SodaStream.

I've never even tried any of the soda flavors. I just pour a little fruit juice in a glass and add fizzzzzzy water.

*Just do it! Order your SodaStream. Truly one of my best-ever buys.*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haz ordered the machine  . I can't wait to get it. 

I drink a lot of water during the day, but its not even cold and its just well sometimes hard to get down. I can't fit the large water dispenser thingies in the fridge. 

I think it will be so much more refreshing if I can drink it fizzy and cold. That is why I got the kit with the 3 carbonators and the 3 bottles so I can keep the bottles filled with the spring water in the fridge ready to go to fizz up. 

Mine will be 3 of the regular size carbonators, none of the kits came with the large ones. I guess I could always get a large one later if I want to. But its just the 2 of us, no kids so I think one shouldn't run out too fast. 

Now the long wait for it to get here. It said 7-10 days. I have no clue where they are shipping from.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah, I'm like your DH.  I don't like plain tap / bottled water.  Never have.  Mom said I'd gag on it when I was a baby.  Add fizzzzzz and it's good stuff.  The fizz gives it a slightly sweet taste.  A little juice mixed in.  Even better.  A little psychological somethin' goin' on for me too.  First trip to Europe (Spain) in '69, I remember being service agua "con gas" (water with bubbles).  Drinking the fizzy water now reminds me of that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its all we had growing up in germany, local mineral water. I don't even recall seeing bottle water at the stores there. It never crossed my mind that someone would buy bottled water  . Now its what I lug home as I don't like drinking the water coming out of the faucets. It has lime stone sediment, very hard and chlorine tasting. It was something new I had to learn when moving to the US.

My mom still can't believe I buy plain water at the store. 

I remember the warm summers and jugging down the fizzy bottles at my moms home. I did for a while here find some decent sparkly water, but I just got tired lugging that home and the regular water I need for everyday things like tea, cooking etc. 
I live upstairs. 

The Ozark spring I buy is pretty good for bottled water, so I think this will make great fizzy water. 

I already know hubby will experiment with different add ins. I might try to make something with fresh ginger. Make a syrup or something.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried the Pur on the faucet, they last maybe 2 weeks and then they are totally clogged up. Our water runs through limestone here so there is a HUGE amount of white residue in there. I tried the Brita then as the sink one kept getting in my way, I have a small apartment size sink. The Brita didn't last much longer and there was still white stuff all over my Tassimo, tea kettle etc.

I finally had enough and I been lugging home the Ozark every since. 

On some days the water is so bad that my skin totally flakes. Its so hard. I do the water tests on occasionally and it always comes out at the highest rating for hardness. 

You should see the fixtures in this place. I need a chisel to get the rocks off  . 

My ice cubes have white stuff in them too as the ice maker in our ancient fridge just uses the regular water. Thankfully I am not one to use ice in my drinks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I did some reading on water and water hardness. Apparently it is constant regionally--ie, if an area has hard water, it is always going to have hard water--it has to do with the minerals in the ground and so on. Hardness is determined by the amount of minerals (primarily magnesium and calcium) that are dissolved in the water. There are a variety of scales to describe hardness but the most common seems to be the measure of calcium carbonate dissolved in the water (milligrams per liter). The scale below is common.


Classification	hardness in mg/L	Soft	0-60	
Moderately hard	61-120	
Very hard ≥ 1.81

I looked it up. Our water here in Maine is 9 mg/L (very soft). The Columbus, OH area averages about 110. In Texas, it was over 300 for the major cities.

Hardness is not supposed to affect taste although I would imagine that the more minerals that are dissolved, the more you are going to taste it. For the record, the worst (tap) water I ever tasted in my life was in Lubbock, Texas. It tasted like oil and sulfur mixed. Ugh. I couldn't even brush my teeth with it (in the hotel). The vending machine in the hotel did not have bottled water, nor did the 7-11 down the road. I ended up using ginger ale (if you can imagine).

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in San Antonio and they list some of it like this:

Total Alkalinity as Calcium Carbonate (mg/L) 124 - 262 262
Total Dissolved Solids (mg/L) 242 - 356 356
Total Hardness as Calcium Carbonate (mg/L) 198	- 316 316
Hardness as Calcium/Mg	(mg/L) 180 - 310 310

http://www.saws.org/our_water/waterquality/Report/charts.shtml

There is a lot of stuff in that water as listed by SAWS, our water supplier. With hubby being prone to stones and drinking a lot of tea during the day, I'd rather lug home the water from the store.

I don't like the taste, I taste chlorine and some after taste. Lots of people don't have any issues with drinking it. I just had a hard time drinking it. Its like it won't go down the throat easy if that makes sense. Maybe because its so hard? When I drink the Ozark, I can drink a large glass in one gulp it seems.

Now I am waiting for a ship notice on the darn soda machine. Its so hot again today, I wish I already had it. I am longing for some nice cool bubbly water just about now.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe (May 24, 2012)

I've been thinking about buying one. Do you think it saves you money?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I've been thinking about buying one. Do you think it saves you money?


I think it has the potential to save money, particularly if you buy a lot of bottled beverages (soda, sparkling water) and are able to use your own tap water for carbonating. What I have heard more, though, is the convenience: no more lugging bottles from the store and then dealing with returning/recycling them.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Two biggest draws for me are no more schlepping bottles of fizy water and I can make fizzzzzzzzzzzzy water.  I like much more fizzzzzzzzzz in my water than is in purchased fizy water.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't really doing any math here either. I think I see some getting a cost calculation based on what a 2 liter bottle of soda and such cost at the store. But I have never been able to finish that large of a bottle of soda or sparkly water before it goes stale. I like the idea that I can make a liter and then add if needed something to the glass to pour on. 
And when its gone, I make a fresh batch, whenever I need too, without having to go to the store.  . 

As long as I keep some water in the fridge, I am good to go. 

I can see for large families that do manage to go easy through those large bottles of soda and such that it would be cost savings. 
I am just happy not to be adding the plastic pile. 

And that I can have that just opened a fizzy bottle feeling and taste whenever I want. You know, that first sip after opening, when everything is nice and fizzy.  

I am now on agonizing soda maker watch. I am still waiting for the shipment, I did order on friday with the weekend, so it doesn't count.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It is healthy to drink good amount of water during the day and I am doing for decades. It all comes from water dispenser in the fridge door.  Lately I don't like it that much.  Does this soda maker makes really big difference in taste? I don't like club soda unless it is with a drink.

Excuse my ignorance, but what are the common drinks you use it for...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have NEVER liked tap water or plain (no fiz) bottled water.  To me, and I think I've heard from others, the fizz makes the water taste a little sweet.  I mostly do mix just a little juice in with a glass of fizzzzzzy water.  But fizzzzzzzy water is OK just plain too.  I make my fizzzzzzy water with tap water.  No, a little juice mixed in tap water, etc. isn't any good.  Need that fizzzzzz.  I like fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> So what you're saying, in essence, is that you like some water with your fizz? Huh.
> 
> You can do all kinds of things with the water. Some brave soul needs to try a tea-flavored additive, or coffee. Just to say you did it.


Yep, that's about it . . . add a little water to my fizzzzzz.  How would you do that?

I did try fizzzzy water with a little iced tea and iced coffee (separately) added to it. I was kind of surprised -- in both cases I didn't care for it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep watching the ship notice. UPS number isn't functional yet.  . This will be a loooong wait.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I keep watching the ship notice. UPS number isn't functional yet. . This will be a loooong wait.


As long as for a Kindle?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope not. I pre ordered my K3. That was agony. Although I already had my beloved K1, so I wasn't totally without. 

But I am totally without any fizzy water.  . And I wanna play with the new gadget. That is one downside of online ordering, no instant gratification.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

According to the tracking, it will get here on Monday. That is what I get for living all the way down here. Anything from coasts takes forever to get here. East and west that is. 

I keep dropping hints to hubby.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It finally arrived, at 6pm today. It scared the heck out of me first time I used it. I watched a youtube of a guy with the same model and he hit the button like 12 times before there was the first buzz. I hit the button expecting a similar experience and I got the first buzz at the second press  . It was really really loud   . My poor heart. 

I was wondering how long do you do the buzzes, I mean how long to you press down for each buzz. I did 5 I think, but I am not sure if that is fizzy enough. How many can you do total. I don't want to explode the bottle  

So far so good. I just made some limoncello with some fizzy water.  . Now I got a fizzzzzz and a buzzzzzz.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> It finally arrived, at 6pm today. It scared the heck out of me first time I used it. I watched a youtube of a guy with the same model and he hit the button like 12 times before there was the first buzz. I hit the button expecting a similar experience and I got the first buzz at the second press . It was really really loud  . My poor heart.
> 
> I was wondering how long do you do the buzzes, I mean how long to you press down for each buzz. I did 5 I think, but I am not sure if that is fizzy enough. How many can you do total. I don't want to explode the bottle
> 
> So far so good. I just made some limoncello with some fizzy water. . Now I got a fizzzzzz and a buzzzzzz.


It's about time it came. I was going to ask.

That's my experience too. It buzzes starting on the second press. I like fizzzzz, so put six buzzes in a bottle. How long are the buzzes? A second, maybe two. Don't really know.

Just buzzed a bottle. Having a glass now with a little V-8 Fusion pomegranate & green tea juice / drink in it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I let my hubby make another bottle last night and he did a better job than me. I think I was a bit timid holding down that button and the buzzes came out very short. He made the buzzes a little longer, not holding down or anything like that, but pressing firm and just longer than I did. I kind of let go quick one after the other. His water is much more carbonated. We both did 5 buzzes. 

That has to be my minimum, I guess I like a lot of fizzzz too  . We finished that first bottle quickly as we both had a glass and than made some mixed drinks with it. We also tried one of the samples of a soda, root beer and I guess I am just not a fan of root beer. There is a aftertaste of the artificial sweetener. But then I have never been big on sodas, other than the cola treat once in a while. And orange soda. But the orange wasn't as sweet as stuff here in the US is for some reason. Fanta I used to love as a kid. Those were the only sodas I every knew. 

I think I will try with some fruit juice at some point. And the flavored waters might also be good as they don't have any sugar or nothing in it. 

But just plain its great too. 

I am glad I got it, we both like it a lot so far. I might try the 6 buzzes next.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

A year or so ago, had to buy a bottle.  There is so little fizz in a store bought-bottle of seltzer water.  Would not be without my SodaStream.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone had to replace a carbonating bottle yet?  If so, how long had you been using it and how did you know it was time to replace the bottle?  I've had my Soda Stream for many years now and am still using the original bottles.  They seem okay but I wonder how I can tell.  I remember a warning that came with them about replacement but I can't remember the details.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jkent said:


> Has anyone had to replace a carbonating bottle yet? If so, how long had you been using it and how did you know it was time to replace the bottle? I've had my Soda Stream for many years now and am still using the original bottles. They seem okay but I wonder how I can tell. I remember a warning that came with them about replacement but I can't remember the details.


I have only had my SodaStream since the end of March, but my bottles all have expiration dates printed on them. (They all expire in about two years.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I used my first bottles for maybe 3 - 4 years.  Then had problem -- some water would squirt out when I was pumping air into bottles.  I have the Fountain Jet model.  I thought the Fountain Jet was the problem.  Contacted SodaStream.  I had to pay for shipping old machine back to them, but they sent me new one free.  Shipping paid on that.  After the fact, thought the "old" bottles might have been the problem.  I don't know.  I started using new bottles after that.  That's been a year or two ago.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DH came home with Crystal Light and Country Time Tea syrup last weekend. Identical bottle shapes, and I think he said there were other new flavors as well. I should have asked him where he got them, he went to Kohl's, Bed, Bath & Beyond and Target.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just at Bed Bath a couple of days ago and they had the Crystal Light and Country time there. I didn't get any, as I want to try the samples first I got. 

I also got those Flavrz syrups that were recommended earlier in this thread. I'll have to go back and check by whom. I made a Ginger ale earlier and OMG that was good. Its all natural and you can really taste the ginger. Delish. Very impressed with that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG I am in heaven. I tried the cola from Flavrz earlier and it reminds me of the colas I used to drink as a kid back in Germany. Its so good, so natural tasting, no weird after taste. Wow.

Just now I mixed in a little of the Cherry Berry flavor from the same company and it makes the most delish cherry cola. I love that I can make 8 ounce at a time as I still drink mostly unflavored fizzy water during the day.

I wish I could buy a mix and match box from Flavrz. I think its only the 6 flavors or then 6 of each. They are carried at one store in town, so I might have to beg hubby to go there once I am out as I won't drive there.

Let me post the link to the site here as its somewhere back further. 
http://www.flavrzdrinkmix.com/

I have to thank Leslie for posting about these in this thread. Thank you also Leslie for the flavors you send, I put some drops of the orange in the water last night and it is really good for adding something something, but not adding any sugar. They will last a long time too as its 1/2 teaspoon for one liter.

I am very happy to get this machine, so thanks to all you enablers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So now I seem to have some issue with the machine. I assume its an issue, I never heard anyone else talk about this. My sparkly water freezes in my fridge. Nothing else in there freezes and I even turned the fridge down a bit. Its a very very old apartment fridge, so I don't have much control. There was ice all around the bottle on the inside. like a tunnel. But again, nothing else I have in the fridge is freezing. 

Then now I made another bottle and I could barely get past the 4th buzz as the top 2 inches of water turned into ice, as I am carbonating. Is this normal? I am a bit befuddled. Am I buzzing each buzz to long? Too short? Anything else I am doing wrong?

I don't recall this issue with the first 2 bottles I made.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

HUH?  I've never had any problem like that?!  

You said first two bottles of water were OK.  Then water in bottles was freezing in the fridge.  Then the water was freezing as you were carbonating the bottle.  I'm GUESSING there's something weird regarding the carbonators -- what's in it.

Did you get more than one carbonator?  If so, have you tried the other?

I would call SodaStream.  That is all plain strange??!!  Let us know.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The carbonators came with the machine I ordered straight from Sodastream. They had a seal on them. Hubby tries to explain to me that the water might be too cold, but its just in the fridge. He says its like dry ice? But I googled and googled and I can't find anyone else having this issue. 
Since I have a severe phone phobia, I am going to wait before I call. Just can't deal with that right now. I was just trying to see what I might be doing wrong and if anyone else has seen this. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone upthread had a problem too -- carbonator didn't last long before it ran out of gas.  Just because carbonator came from SodaStream and was sealed doesn't mean there couldn't be a problem with it.  

I just called SodaStream and told her about your problem.  She said pretty much only thing that could cause it is water being too cold.  I don't know.  

I have two bottles I use.  Keep both in the fridge.  One has the fizzzzzy water I'm currently drinking.  The other is plain tap water.  When I finish the fizzy water, I carbonate the bottle of cold plain tap water, fill the just emptied bottle with tap water, and put it in the fridge.

When you can, call SodaStream.  800 / 763-2258


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Someone upthread had a problem too -- carbonator didn't last long before it ran out of gas. Just because carbonator came from SodaStream and was sealed doesn't mean there couldn't be a problem with it.


That was me. The first carbonator I had ran out in two weeks and I know I hadn't fizzed 60 bottles in that short period of time. But the freezing thing is just plain weird. I'd say a call to customer service is definitely in order.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I did call, and all she said was to warm up the water.  . She thought maybe it was too cold. I thought the water is suppose to be cold. I keep the extra bottles filled with water in the fridge so they are ready to go. I even turned my fridge warmer, its the only setting my old fridge has. I did that yesterday when I saw a already carbonated bottle turned to ice. It was sitting next to one that had root beer in it and that one is not iced. 

I am so confused now. 

There was like a solid 2 inches of ice at the 4th buzz so I couldn't press down anymore. 

I am like a total mess now after calling so I have to calm down.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I could call for you, but that doesn't work. I'd call back and ask for a supervisor. Everything you're saying just doesn't make sense. And then to get _answer_ -- your water is too cold. I'd guess not.

Have you tried carbonating a bottle of kinda cold tap water that hasn't been in the fridge? What happens then?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll have to empty a bottle first to try again. All 3 are used right now. My tap water isn't really cold. Its really hot around here and  I live on the end of the property. It will be more like lukewarm. 

There is no way I can ask for a supervisor, I just can't. The lady was very nice and reasonable. It was tough enough to do that call. I did try to explain 3 times that there is ice and it appeared during carbonation. Not sure what else I can say on the phone. 

I have some other cold water in a gallon container, also ozark. I am going to wash out one of my bottles and put some in and let it sit a while on the counter. Then I try again. But I am actually a little freaked out by the machine now. I couldn't even press down on the button as it was frozen and it freaked me out. I don't want that thing to explode on me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I tested with a bottle of faucet water, straight from the tap. Its not cold, I guess would be like room temp or something. No ice and it carbonated nicely. Only thing I was concerned about was a light hissing sound after that didn't stop until the bottle was removed. Hubby does not seem to be concerned, but I talked him into calling and explaining all again. That was a feat in itself as he doesn't look kindly upon my phobia to say the least. Anyway, he talked to some dude that made him unscrew and re seat the carbonator. Said the water is to cold and he actually carbonates his water from tap, not cold. Okey. 

Then he asked about some water coming out, and the guy says although its not normal, it can happen. That was also the answer to the ice, although its not normal it can happen. Same with the hissing, its normal, and can happen. 

So I know nothing basically.  . I have now taken out the cold water from the fridge and I am letting it warm up a bit. Apparently our water is too cold.  

I took a taste test of the unfiltered carbonated faucet water and it was nicely bubbled, but nastily room temp. Is there anything worst than room temp fizzy water?  . Yes, worst is room temp cola.  

So here I am. I am just going to cluck along. I get fizzies in the water and I guess that is what matters. I think.  

I think I need a drink of something stronger now, but its way to early for that. 

Maybe I just fret to much about things. Hubby would agree with that one. 


eta: I just fizzed up the bottle I took out of the fridge to take some of the chill off and it carbonated without any ice in it. It is still cold to drink, just not glacier cold as the ones before where.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ok, I tested with a bottle of faucet water, straight from the tap. Its not cold, I guess would be like room temp or something. No ice and it carbonated nicely. Only thing I was concerned about was a light hissing sound after that didn't stop until the bottle was removed. Hubby does not seem to be concerned, but I talked him into calling and explaining all again. That was a feat in itself as he doesn't look kindly upon my phobia to say the least. Anyway, he talked to some dude that made him unscrew and re seat the carbonator. Said the water is to cold and he actually carbonates his water from tap, not cold. Okey.
> 
> Then he asked about some water coming out, and the guy says although its not normal, it can happen. That was also the answer to the ice, although its not normal it can happen. Same with the hissing, its normal, and can happen.
> 
> ...


LOL !!

So it all works if you carbonate tap water before putting it in the fridge? I guess that's OK. I prefer waiting to carbonate a bottle until I'm ready to start drinking from it. But if that doesn't work . . . . My tap water here also is not very cold at all. Do NOT like to drink it straight from the tap.

I don't have a hissing sound when the bottle is still screwed onto Fountain Jet before I remove it. IIRC, there is a quick hiss / bzzzt when I do unscrew it.

As I said upthread, I did get my Fountain Jet machine replaced (free from SodaStream) when it consistently leaked water during carbonation. (Don't really know if problem was machine or bottles. They were both about four years old. Maybe five.) Occasionally a little water wil stilll leak when I'm carbonating now. Not much, not often.

Don't let this all discourage you. I LOVE my SodaStream. Don't know what cold liquid I'd be drinking without it. I keep 7-Up on hand, but don't drink too much of it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Ok, I tested with a bottle of faucet water, straight from the tap. Its not cold, I guess would be like room temp or something. No ice and it carbonated nicely. Only thing I was concerned about was a light hissing sound after that didn't stop until the bottle was removed. Hubby does not seem to be concerned, but I talked him into calling and explaining all again. That was a feat in itself as he doesn't look kindly upon my phobia to say the least. Anyway, he talked to some dude that made him unscrew and re seat the carbonator. Said the water is to cold and he actually carbonates his water from tap, not cold. Okey.
> 
> Then he asked about some water coming out, and the guy says although its not normal, it can happen. That was also the answer to the ice, although its not normal it can happen. Same with the hissing, its normal, and can happen.
> 
> ...


From everything I've read, the SodaStream people say that really cold water holds the carbonation much better than water that's straight out of the tap. I haven't experimented much with water temperature, though, so I'm not speaking from personal experience.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

> I've been thinking about buying one. Do you think it saves you money?


Actually yes. We were buying the "cheap" Safeway-brand 2litre bottles of carbonated water for months, then my fiancee found out about the SodaStream so we decided to try it. Taking into account the cost of the CO2 tanks and how many litres of fizzy water we could get out of one, we found out we were saving something like 25 cents per litre. I'm pretty sure that's what the math came out to. Regardless, we did figure out we were saving a decent amount of money. Of course, that's counting the cost of exchanging CO2 tanks, which in our city is $15 per canister whereas buying a whole new canister is $35.

The nicest thing is convenience. We don't have to haul a bunch of 2 litre bottles home every week. Plus the environmental bonus: my fiancee cares more about that than I do, and she loves that we're reusing the same four plastic bottles rather than tossing out four or more per week.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For it always also has been an issue with the larger bottles going flat, before I get to it all. I like that I can make a liter at a time and that I can make soda a cup at a time by mixing the syrup in the glass. 

But mainly I don't have to carry home regular water and carbonated water anymore. 

Hubby now drinks a large glass of sparkle water in the morning on the way out the door. He never did that before and its always been hard to get him to drink just water. He loves it. And everything is working now fine it seems. It must have been the water temp, as when I take really cold water out of the fridge and let it sit for a few minutes, I don't get any ice while carbonating. 

I have already made way more bottles that I thought we would make. I am trying to keep a little count, so I can get an idea how long one carbonator lasts.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah*, happy to hear you got your SodaStream workin' for ya.  I love my cold sparkle / fizzzzzy water in the hot summer time and during the winter when the air and everything is so dry.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It is so hot around here now and it is so refreshing to have a large glass of fizzy water. 

I think we got the hang of it now, I hope. And if anything goes wrong, I know I can just call them up, so that is good to know. 

I have 3 of the bottles right now that came with the machine, but I might get a couple more for taking along or just to have them lined up in the fridge, ready to go.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> We ventured across the bridge into Kentucky Sunday and went to Whole Foods. Found this product there - True Orange. (I also got a box of the lemon, and the lime.) I've been using fizzzzzzy water and a little bit of sugar (weaning off), and it's yummy! Here's a link to the product. http://www.truelemon.com/true-orange.html


I've used True Lemon and True Lime, but didn't know there was an orange version. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

What about True Mango?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah*, how are you and your SodaStream doing? Able to make and drink cold fizzzzzzzy water?

Quite certain I just sold my dentist on a SodaStream. Interested for usual reasons -- he likes more fizz than is in store-bought seltzer water and tired of luggin' those bottles home. He'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, still making fizzy.  

Unfortunately, the first carbonator only lasted until 2 days ago. That is like 2 weeks and maybe around 15 liters made. That can't be good. So we are keeping an eye on the 2nd one and if that one only lasts that short time, I guess I'll have to contact them again. No way should this only make 15 liters, even if I use 5 buzzes. 
I hope it was just a bad carbonator. 

But I love drinking water now. At almost 100 degrees here, its just so nice and refreshing. And once in a while I have a glass of soda, but mostly I drink just water.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I like to add Mio(that little water flavor thing) to soda water.  Keep adding drops until it is the best flavor for you.  Berry/Pomegranate is yummy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep seeing those strange Mio commercials.  . Is it just flavoring? Or is there artificial sweetener stuff in it. 

I got me some True Lemon/Lime and Orange. Like a sample 3 pack off those flavors. The lime and lemon are really good. Still not sure about the orange, its the one that tastes least like the fruit out of the 3. Still good though.  The other 2 are just like squeezing a lime or lemon in it. 

Great for when I only want flavor, but nothing else added. Hubby is taking it to work, so maybe he'll drink more water during the day now.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I like to add Mio(that little water flavor thing) to soda water. Keep adding drops until it is the best flavor for you. Berry/Pomegranate is yummy.


I love the tangerine flavor of Mio.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

> Unfortunately, the first carbonator only lasted until 2 days ago. That is like 2 weeks and maybe around 15 liters made. That can't be good. So we are keeping an eye on the 2nd one and if that one only lasts that short time, I guess I'll have to contact them again. No way should this only make 15 liters, even if I use 5 buzzes.
> I hope it was just a bad carbonator.


The SodaStream canisters say you can fizz up to 60L of water... but I'd say we only get about half that, maybe up to 40L out of a single canister. We like our water pretty fizzy, just bubbling and frothing in the glass, so we usually pump plenty of CO2 into it. The "60L" guideline is probably for slightly fizzy water. Just like inkjet cartridges for printers: they tell you you'll get 200 pages out of a cartridge but that's 200 pages with about 6 lines of text. 

Anyways, that said it's still cheaper to go with Sodastream than buying carbonated water at the store. A litre of SodaStream water is roughly 60 cents; store water is about $1/litre.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's sunny and in the low 90s here.  HOT.  I continue to absolutely love my COLD FIZZZZZZZZZZZY water!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

The trouble with MiO is the same trouble I have with most flavorings: artificial sweeteners. My wife's allergic to 'em.

It's gotta be pure cane sugar or nothing. (And by nothing, I mean we enjoy sparkling water with no added syrup, too.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah, thanks Craig for letting me know about sweeteners in Mio. I cannot take the taste of them. Any of them. 

Pure cane sugar is good and I also like things that use the agave stuff, like the flavz soda flavors. They make the sugar content lower, but are still natural. And no aftertaste like artificial sweeteners have. 

I think I never got used to artificial sweeteners as I never used them. So the once in a blue moon I would treat myself to a coke, I would drink the regular, never diet. So maybe my body is just not used to that taste. But there is a bitterness that stays in my mouth for a long time after. It doesn't matter if its aspartame, which is just horrible tasting, or splenda or whatever else is out there. 

I bought yogurt once because I liked the flavor name. When I ate it I noticed it was a Weight Watcher and it had aspartame. It was so nasty bitter, I choked. 

I'd rather just eat plain yogurt. I don't really need everything sweetened period.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Trouble is, soda syrups often have artificial sugars in them in addition to sugar... even if they're not labeled diet.

That's what makes most of the Soda Stream syrups useless to my wiife and I; they all have Splenda in them, and sometimes Splenda AND NutraSweet.

Except for the syrups in their Sparkling Naturals line.

Most of their syrups, however, would put my wife in the hospital if we used them.

That's why we only use Soda Stream Sparkling Naturals, plus we also have used Arizona syrups (though they only have five flavors).

Other syrups we plan to check out include Pittsburgh, as well as Monin and Torani.

We haven't decided to take the leap yet, and start ordering concentrates in order to home-brew syrups with our own sugar.

But we may...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Try these Craig

http://www.flavrzdrinkmix.com/

I ordered these when I got my Soda Machine. I had the same problem with the soda stream flavors. The machine came with a few samples and I made a regular drink, not a diet and it tasted like artificial sweetener and I saw that they put splenda in. Just don't like that aftertaste.

But the flavrz doesn't use anything artificial. Now the soda stream has a all natural cola, but it is also 21 grams of sugar for a 8 ounce serving. With the flavrz brand, its 9 grams for the same serving size. And that cola tastes like cola I remember in times past. Oh so good, and the root beer, and the ginger ale 

They are available in some places, I just ordered a sample pack. I only have one store in the city were they are stocked. But these are my default soda mixes now for when I feel like one.

Leslie was the one that posted about these. So so good.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just use fruit juice -- home-squeezed, bottled, whatever. Don't flavor a whole bottle with it. Just put a little in a glass and add fizzzzzy water.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

I sometimes mix half-n-half carbonated water and regular fruit juice. In fact, just earlier I had fizzy grape juice. Yum.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah,


I bookmarked the Flavrz page and will check it out. Thanks!

One big test will be to see how Andie handles the agave sweetener. Since it's all-natural organic, it should work, just like cane sugar. But we'll see.

And a big deal-breaker would be if there's a strange aftertaste. I've never tried agave, so I wouldn't know, but I know it'd be a deal-killer.

Stevia is a good example. People say that's all-natural, too... but Andie can't drink it without a reaction. Probably because it's overly processed. Plus, in my experience, anything that uses stevia tastes vaguely like licorice.

One thing we've started doing is keeping small amounts of fresh fruit around, and putting a little fruit or fruit juice in the bottom of a glass of fizzy water.

Miniature oranges are a standard. And grapes, cherries, raspberries, Oregon Marion blackberries, and so forth. And I'd like to try some tropical fruit at some point ... mango, kiwi, etc...

That way, it's like unsweetened sparkling water, which we love. And we only keep a small amount around so that it's always fresh, which tastes worlds better.

I've even been thinking about doing a home-brew syrup with a flavor concentrate and honey. (And some water, naturally.) I imagine getting the proportions just right would be the key to a successful honey-based home-brew syrup.

Usually Andie prefers raw, unprocessed, unbleached cane sugar. That's what we use in most of her cooking.

But our local Winco sells raw honey cheap, straight from the source. Yummy stuff, but not sure how well it'd dissolve into a syrup, or then from a syrup into a soda...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thinking Craig, you would be best off finding recipes online for making your own syrup. I think someone earlier in the thread posted some links. So that way you can cook them on the stove and put in exactly what you want. Then you use them like any of the others syrups. 

I can tell you that I do not taste any licorice in the flavrz sodas. I absolutely hate, despise and cannot take the taste of licorice. Trust me, I would be able to taste. In the ingredients they list Stevia at the very end. It can't be that much in there as I do not have any after taste. I am very very sensitive to these after tastes. 

To me Agave just tastes sweet. You can buy it by itself in liquid to try out. We have it in the house for other stuff. I can lick it off my finger and not have any after taste. But if your wife is allergic to Stevia too, there is some in the Flavrz selection, not sure how much, but those wouldn't work then. But there is no after taste. Just pure fruit or soda taste. I love them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I mix V8 V-Fusion green tea and pomegranate juice with fizzzzy water.  Nothing about sweeteners in the ingredients list on the label.  Says it's "50% juice" which I take to mean it's half water as is.  I like it.  A little in a glass and add fizzzzzzzzz.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone have any experience with honey as a simple syrup sweetener? does it dissolve in water?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, we picked up some blue agave light syrup and it has the consistency of honey. The aftertaste is... strong and... kinda plant-y.

Not sure how it will taste in a soda.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I have stuck a small paper on the wall next to the soda maker and a pen and I am marking off each time I make a liter bottle. I am at #25 right now, so its already a bit better than the last carbonator. Keeping fingers crossed. Hubby says its not so big of a deal as buying the sparkle water at the store costs a lot of money too. I would like to get closer to 30 and preferably to 40 liters per carbonator. We'll see. I do 5 buzzes on average.

I also just discovered how to make my beloved Spezi. Spezi is a popular drink in German and Austria. Its cola with orange. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezi

I grew up with it. I guess I could have tried to find some Fanta, mexican. I think there are different sugars in colas and sodas in germany than here in the US. Pretty sure germany uses sugar, while here they use corn syrup. When I buy mexican coke, it tastes different than the US stuff and uses cane sugar. Never could like the tastes of american coke much.

So now I just took some of the Flavrz cola, which tastes much more like my german sodas and I added a package of TrueOrange in it. Hmmm, it came out so good. I got my Spezi back. 



CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, we picked up some blue agave light syrup and it has the consistency of honey. The aftertaste is... strong and... kinda plant-y.
> 
> Not sure how it will taste in a soda.


I just went downstairs to do a straight taste out of the Agave bottle and I don't taste plant at all. Just sweet, I can't tell a aftertaste much either. The one I have is organic and from Milagro. They make Tequilas too and we bought it from the liquor store. It was expensive, but they had it on sale, so we got it. We use it for party drinks too. 

To me honey has a way more distinct taste than the agave. But you have to go with what you like. Try mixing it into something first to see.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I think during passover you can find Coke made with cane sugar. IIRC, it has a yellow cap and the kosher symbol. But I think it is only regular Coke. I find regular Coke way too sweet now, as opposed to my childhood. Maybe it is the corn syrup, I've never found the "passover" Coke.

Since I love flavored sparkling water, hubby bought me the MyWater Flavor Essence. I'm not getting the burst of flavor that I like, and being unsweetened changes the taste as well. The stuff I buy is "lightly sweetened". Any ideas on how I should sweeten it? Then I'll add more essence than suggested to get my "burst".


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I think during passover you can find Coke made with cane sugar. IIRC, it has a yellow cap and the kosher symbol. But I think it is only regular Coke. I find regular Coke way too sweet now, as opposed to my childhood. Maybe it is the corn syrup, I've never found the "passover" Coke.
> 
> Since I love flavored sparkling water, hubby bought me the MyWater Flavor Essence. I'm not getting the burst of flavor that I like, and being unsweetened changes the taste as well. The stuff I buy is "lightly sweetened". Any ideas on how I should sweeten it? Then I'll add more essence than suggested to get my "burst".


Re: Passover Coke... you're right, but off on the details.

Passover Coke is made with cane sugar, and Coke charges FULL PRICE for it. I think last time I picked some up, it was like $4.29 per six-pack of 12-ounce cans. Or something close to that.

Passover Coke is NOT regular Coke.

But it's easy to get confused, because they don't re-set the type for the ingredients on the can. So it'll SAY it's HFCS, but it's actually cane sugar.

There's no yellow cap on it.

The only difference in packaging is this: A small Passover Kosher (kosher parve) symbol appears on the can. You really have to look for it, and know what you're looking for, to spot it.

Passover Coke is not stocked in the normal pop section.

Every place I've ever bought it (about once a year... guess what season, LOL) it has been on a special display wherever the grocery store in question has set up their Passover section. Smaller stores, or stores located in areas with very low Jewish populations, probably don't get it at all.

Also, it's manufactured on VERY short runs... when I lived in the Twin Cities, if you didn't get to the stores that carried it in the first day or two, it'd be sold out and no more would come in for that Passover season. At all. (Coke dedicates only ONE manufacturing day a year to the making of Passover Coke... and it's not a full bottling day... a few hours are taken up getting the facility extra-clean to meet the strictest kosher standards.)

But the original cane sugar Coke/Passover Coke is easy to distinguish from normal HFCS Coke, to the experienced palette.

He's the main difference I've noted:

CS/Passover Coke retains a very crisp, clean finish at the end of each sip... even if you nurse it for a while and it loses some of its coldness.

HFCS Coke has a crisp finish only when very cold. As it warms up/loses the best part of that chill, it starts to have a very slightly thicker, more syrupy taste.

Some folks claim other minor differences... I've not noticed any distinct taste differences flavor-wise... just the crispness difference.

That's what I know.

Hope it helps.

EDIT: The larger 2-liters of Kosher Coke apparently have a yellow cap with some Hebrew on it that basically says "kosher Parve" or something. So I stand corrected on that count. We never got the 2-liters where I've lived, only the ultra-expensive six-packs.

Here's a link to a recent article on kosher Coke... apparently other soft drinks are following Coke's example.

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2065531_2065534_2065847,00.html

Oh, and California banned it a couple years ago, for some reason, and are apparently unbanning it come next year...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/06/passover-coke-california_n_1409296.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Never heard of passover coke. We have a store nearby with a huge kosher section. I think its like the largest in the area. They build it right across from a jewish center. But since I don't drink coke all the time, its more like a treat, its much easier to just get the mexican coke. I can get that every day at my regular store and it uses cane sugar. I am in Texas so I get a lot of stuff from Mexico if I want. 
But I much prefer my soda maker and the cola syrup I have now. I can make my 8 ounce portions of coke and soda as a treat.



mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I think during passover you can find Coke made with cane sugar. IIRC, it has a yellow cap and the kosher symbol. But I think it is only regular Coke. I find regular Coke way too sweet now, as opposed to my childhood. Maybe it is the corn syrup, I've never found the "passover" Coke.
> 
> Since I love flavored sparkling water, hubby bought me the MyWater Flavor Essence. I'm not getting the burst of flavor that I like, and being unsweetened changes the taste as well. The stuff I buy is "lightly sweetened". Any ideas on how I should sweeten it? Then I'll add more essence than suggested to get my "burst".


Can you add some turbinado? Might have to cook it on the stove first with water to make a syrup. Then use it as needed.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

By "regular" Coke, I meant not Diet or other "flavor". Full strength as my Dad would call it.

Good to know about the cans, I'd only ever heard about the 2 liters. I'll take a closer look next season. But we don't have a large Jewish population here in Central VA so I've been thinking that it doesn't even get shipped here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So after my first carbonator only did 16 liters, the 2nd one did better. I got 31 liters out of that one. That is with an average of 5 buzzes. I think that is probably the max I can get out of them.  I am on my third now, and I have the exchanges coming from Sodastream. The nearest Bed and Bath is just so far out of my driving way and I would have to go on roads here I just can't, I did the shipping option. Just the thought of having to drive where those stores are gives me the hives.  

I still totally love my machine and I am really glad I got it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I still totally love my machine and I am really glad I got it.




I use the larger 130 liter carbonators. There's only me here. I'm averaging three months per carbonator.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

You gotta love the 21st century. You can make soda at home, yet nothing hovers.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Atunah said:


> http://www.flavrzdrinkmix.com/


Thank you for this! I'm allergic to Splenda, too, and was kind of bummed that I couldn't do any of the SodaStream flavors. This is great!

And for the folks talking about Kosher Coke, out here in California we have Mexican Coke (it is Coke from Mexico, comes in a glass bottle) and it is made with cane sugar. Not sure if they carry it in other places, but we can get it at Costco. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Still loving my soda maker. 

But guys, have you seen their new model the Revolution?  . I have gadget envy. 
What a sexy machine that one.

http://www.sodastreamusa.com/Revolution-Black-Starter-Kit-P354.aspx


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Still loving my soda maker.


Happy to hear that.  I couldn't drink without mine. 

I first saw the Revolution in a Williams-Sonoma store. Hmmmm. I like gadgets / small kitchen appliances too. But there's more that could go wrong with it than with my simple Fountain Jet "machine". I don't think the Revolution takes the large carbonators which I like. So will probably just stay with my Fountain Jet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So what's the deal with the Revolution? That it takes the big carbonators?

I'll stick with my Penguin, thank you very much!

L


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just received an email about the Revolution last night.  Sounds a lot easier to use than the one I have - only need to push one button and you can choose how much fizz you want.  But pricy.. $199 right now.. I think I'll wait for the price to come down some..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So what's the deal with the Revolution? That it takes the big carbonators?
> L


The Revolution doesn't take the large carbonators.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

If you check the web site, it says that the Revolution takes both 60 and 130 liter carbonating bottles.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought we had discussed this upthread.  Just looked at SodaStream site.  Revolution does take both size carbonators.  So maybe, but then . . . 

I looked at comments on Williams-Sonoma's site.  A lot of people happy with it.  But one person said they couldn't get satisfactory amount of carbonation in the bottle of water with the Revolution.  I like A LOT of carbonation.  Think I will stick with my Fountain Jet, the least $$ model of the soda makers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have that same model, Fountain Jet. I does what it does fine. Its a little flimsy, but as long as it works I won't worry. I do have slight issues with pressing the button. I have to go so deep in and I have what I call weak hands and wrists, so its a bit harder for me. 

So the revolution looks to be more automated that way. But I don't have $200 laying around, especially as long as my current machine makes bubbles.  

Still one of the best kitchen gadgets I bought. My husband also loves it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have that same model, Fountain Jet. I does what it does fine. Its a little flimsy, but as long as it works I won't worry. I do have slight issues with pressing the button. I have to go so deep in and I have what I call weak hands and wrists, so its a bit harder for me.


What you say is true. At times a little problem / awkward pressing the button on top deep with thumbs. But it works . . . so I will stick with it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What you say is true. At times a little problem / awkward pressing the button on top deep with thumbs. But it works . . . so I will stick with it.


Me too.. I think its better to have more control on the amount of carbonation and sounds like the Revolution is "pre-programmed"..


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, 2 bad news about the Soda stream for me. 

First, they can't do the exchanges anymore online which will make it really really hard for me to get my hands on them.



> Dear Fizz Fan:
> Thank you for being a loyal SodaStream customer! With your support, SodaStream has grown from a tiny ecommerce site into one of 'America's Hottest Brands' with over 15,000 retail locations nationwide.
> Based on feedback from the United States Department of Transportation (DOT), SodaStream will no longer offer exchange carbonators online, effective February 1. DOT regulations prevents UPS or FedEx from accepting used carbonators from residential customers and customers can no longer bring used carbonators to a UPS or FedEx store or drop-off location for return to SodaStream. We continue to work collaboratively with the DOT, UPS and FedEx to evaluate alternative solutions for residential returns and will provide an update on any developments as soon as they become available.
> The good news is that SodaStream has thousands of retail locations nationally where you can exchange your carbonators! Simply bring your empty to any participating retailer and swap it for a full one for the same exchange price as you used to pay online, with no shipping charges!
> ...


And the other bad news is that I got an email from the Flavrz drink mix site that they are going out of business. Apparently its difficult to sell healthier soda choices in the US. . I so loved their cola. They used Agave to sweeten.

Now my search is on again. I cannot stand the artificial sweetened stuff, can't drink it. And theirs had a lot less gram of sugar than the natural sugar ones that sodastream makes, where they use cane sugar I think.

Darn.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah*, fruit juice? Just a little V-8 Fusion Pomegranate + Green Tea in a glass of fizzzzzy water is my favorite.

I got that e-mail too. I've always used the bigger size carbonators which were never available in stores so exchanged via UPS. Very handy. I recently did an exchange of two large carbonators. Two lasts me about 5 months. I called SodaStream. There's a Staples a few miles away which now has the big carbonators. Kinda difficult to get to. She said there will be more stores in the future that carry them.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I do fruit juice all the time. And also the TrueLemon and Orange stuff. But once in a while I feel like a Cola, or a Spezie, Cola with Orange. 
The majority of time I just drink the fizzy water plain. 

I am going to have to figure out the carbonator situation. There is no place I can drive too. I am not comfortable driving here and I usually take backways and have certain areas I can go to. I don't go on the highways and the stores that have the exchanges are on those highways. 
I think right now I have 2 full ones. I have to check. The 60 liter size. 

I am wondering why the DOT made this rule now. I mean the stores have to ship them back to Sodastream too.  . They aren't teleporting them. 

Funny side note. I talked to my mom a couple of weeks ago in Germany and found out that my sister, also in Germany, has a Soda Stream.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah,

If you have a Target, Macy's, or Wal-Mart near you, I believe they ALL do SodaStream carbonator tank exchanges for ~$15 per 60mL tank.

As for the syrups, get the concentrate instead of a finished syrup, then sweeten with Agave or cane sugar or whatever you like. That's what my wife and I do.

Best sources for flavor concentrates:

http://www.prairiemoon.biz/fulflavlissa.html

Prairie Moon has a decent range of flavors (including a Mountain Dew equivalent) and the price on their 4-oz. samples goes down the more you order. I usually get a 6-pack of four-ouncers. Plus you can have them ship two-day via priority mail (USPS) for about the same price as UPS Ground (5-6 day).

There are also larger containers available if you prefer more of just a couple flavors instead of a lot of variety.

1 oz. of concentrate becomes 1 quart of syrup. The recipe is simple:

Get a one-quart plastic container for liquids at Target or Wal-Mart. They cost ~$2.

Fill the container with HOT water up to the 20-oz line.

Add 2 cups of cane sugar or an appropriate amount of agave syrup.

Add 1 oz. of flavor concentrate.

Seal the container, shake it all up REAL good, then chill in the fridge before using.

The result is a simple syrup that you use in the same 5-to-1 ratio that you would a Flavrz or SodaStream syrup. A 1-quart container will make a fair number of servings, depending on how rich you like your beverages.

The shelf life for each 1-quart homemade syrup is about a week, then it goes bad. You can add preservatives to make 'em last longer, I suppose, but the point of doing them homemade is to keep everything fresh and free of preservatives and other crap like that.

Now, as for the concentrates themselves on the shelf-life issue: Most concentrates have a shelf life of up to 1 year, provided you keep the cap on them when not in use, and store them in the fridge.

Andie and I like to be extra-safe, so we only expect them to be "good" for six months. But by primarily buying 4-oz. concentrate bottles, it's almost never an issue...

The second-best site for flavor concentrates is:

http://www.snowballsupply.com/categories/Snow-Cone-Concentrate-/

Ralph's Snowball Supply is a bit pricier, but has a MUCH wider selection of flavors than Prairie Moon. Also, Ralph's doesn't offer a USPS Priority Mail shipping option, so if you like to keep shipping costs low, you'll have to wait longer by going UPS Ground.

Well, pricier if you're interested in buying 4-oz bottles. Their economics get better if you're buying a pint (16 oz) or quart (32 oz).

But the main reason I sometimes go to Ralph's instead of Prairie Moon is that Ralph's selection of SOUR flavors is much wider, and tastes better, than the 1-2 sour flavors Prairie Moon offers.

Also, Ralph's offers the ONLY Dr. Pepper clone I've ever found. (It's called Dr. Snowball.)

At Ralph's I recommend trying the sour selections and Dr. Snowball.

At Prairie Moon, they have a Jamaican Cola (spicy cola with cinnamon) that's very appealing, and I like their Pink Bubblegum, too, as an off-beat flavor choice.

Generally, I like to get a lot of fruit flavors so that I can have a couple of those sitting around in 1-quarts, and then when I make a glass of cola or ginger ale, I put in 2/3rds of a serving of cola/ginger ale and 1/3 of a serving of the fruit flavor, then add the carbonated water to my glass.

One of my favorite mixes that way is Pomegranate Ginger Ale.  Another is Sour Pineapple Cola.

Oh, and if you like cherry, at Prairie Moon avoid the sour cherry! It's not that sour and the flavor is weak. Their Marischino Cherry is sweet, not sour, but has a much bolder cherry flavor. It tastes almost identical to the syrup in a jar of marischino cherries.

Finally, if you need some tips on how to jerry-rig your Soda Steam to a much larger CO2 tank than normal, check out this:

http://co2doctorfreedomoneplusreview.blogspot.com/

The reason to do this? If you can't get out much, if you get a large CO2 tank and rig it to your Soda Stream as described... it'll add fizz to a LOT more bottles before running out, bringing down the cost and making it so that you don't have to replace the tiny SodaStream tanks twice a month.

And you may find a local dealer who can get you CO2 tanks like that without going on major highways. Check out ag stores and county co-ops and the like, if you're in a rural area.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Funny side note. I talked to my mom a couple of weeks ago in Germany and found out that my sister, also in Germany, has a Soda Stream.


I think SodaStream (formerly Soda Club) originated in Europe. The biz here in the U.S. was small when I first got mine 5 - 6 years ago. They have grown.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Craig for the sources. Its not that I can't get out, I just cannot drive the highways without freaking out. It is very stressful for me. I don't know which lane is what and I get turned around really easy. I live in a large city, so its difficult. I have to know exactly how to get somewhere and usually I can get many places with backway driving. 
They built our city way to fast and the streets can't keep up so that is why its so bad here. (San Antonio)

Traffic is unbelievably bad in the shopping center areas. So Macy's is out. Its at a Mall that is so hard to get too my hubby doesn't even want to go there and he drives anywhere. 

Target does not have the exchanges, at least here and that would be the best place for me to go. I have 2 Targets easy accessible to me. But alas, not to be. 
On the other hand the Walmarts are so out of my way its not even funny. They will built one in 2014 here in the area. 
Staples is another where they suppose to have them but there is only one I can even find on the map and it too is totally out of the way.

Looking at all the option, one of the Walmarts might be my only option. It is a long long drive and I have to cross some crazy intersections. 
They didn't even have Walmart as a exchange option last time I looked.

I'll figure it out somehow. Just need to track down some good syrups. I liked the Flavrz brand as they only had 9 grams of sugar and the only way other brands get to that is with artificial sweeteners, which I can't drink.

I'll check out the links. I think someone posted some Pittsburgh syrup place at one point too.

I still have 2 sealed bottles of the Flavrz cola and they will last me for a while as I don't drink it that often.



Sandpiper said:


> I think SodaStream (formerly Soda Club) originated in Europe. The biz here in the U.S. was small when I first got mine 5 - 6 years ago. They have grown.


Yeah, I read that. Funny thing is that my sister does not have to go through all that trouble finding the carbonators. They have them everywhere. And its a town of 7500 people. Oh how I miss small town living. Really not happy in a city this large.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah*, call SodaStream -- the number in the e-mail. If you call now, you'll probably be on hold for a while. I waited. (That's how I found out about Staples here.) They said more and more stores will be carrying the larger carbonators over the next number of months. I expect more stores then will be carrying smaller ones too. Give them a call every once in a while. Probably more up-to-date info via phone than on web site.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Just saw the notice posted at my WalMart yesterday.  I hadn't realized they did the exchange.  Nice to know...it is much closer than BBB.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah, do check out how to rig a large CO2 tank to a Soda Stream. It's cheaper, and the tanks last a really long time... like, 250+ bottles compared to about 40 for a 60 mL tank.

Co-ops and farmer's markets, Fleet Farm, Home Depot, etc., all offer large CO2 tanks, including refill service, and they might be easier to get to, and closer, in your area.

The link that I gave you tells you what you need to properly hook up a standard CO2 tank to a Soda Stream safely, and I think the tools/rig are way less than the cost of a Soda Stream.

Also, look into online ordering systems for larger CO2 thanks, like this: http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C5.shtml?CAWELAID=1372129897&catargetid=1601522409&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CK7ZjKqvlrUCFUdxQgodSgoABA

That 5-lb tank would last a lot longer than Soda Stream's.

Look into pricing locally, as well as locations, and see if that makes sense for you. 

Oh, and you'll save a LOT of money if you buy your own flavor concentrates and sweeten it youself. Cane sugar is cheapest, but you can probably mail-order jugs of agave nectar, too, if you prefer that taste.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Leslie said:


> I think tomorrow I am going to try to figure out how to make a New York Egg Cream, which, as all the recipes say, includes neither eggs or cream. I grew up in New York and have never had one of these (although I didn't grow up in Brooklyn, which is where they were most popular).


I have a SodaStream too, it never occurred to me to make an egg cream, which I always loved as a child. I will have to look into making one. I'm really excited because they really taste great! Thanks for the idea. I haven't been using my SodaStream lately, but I do like it, particularly since you can just put juice into it and it tastes great.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Heads up!

HSN has the Soda Stream with 

What You Get 




•SodaStream Soda Maker 
•CO2 carbonating canister 
•(3) 1-liter carbonating bottles 
•(2) 1/2-liter carbonating bottles 
•(3) 16.9 fl. oz. Kool-Aid Mix (Cherry, Grape and Tropical Punch) 
•(1 1.7 fl. oz. SodaStream soda mix taste samplers (including Diet Cola, Diet Cranberry-Raspberry, Diet Dr. Pete, Diet Lemon Lime, Diet Pink Grapefruit, Diet Root Beer, Dr. Pete, Energy, Fountain Mist, Lemon Lime, Orange and Root Beer) 
•(3) 1.35 fl. oz. MyWater flavor samples (Lemon Lime, Raspberry and Orange)  
•User manual 
•1-year Self magazine subscription  
•Manufacturer's 2-year limited warranty 

for $79.95 or 3 flex pays of $26.65.......today only and while supplies last....for those interested


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

908tracy said:


> •(3) 16.9 fl. oz. Kool-Aid Mix (Cherry, Grape and Tropical Punch)


If it's presweetened Kool-Aid, please note that Kool-Aid now puts artificial sweeteners in EVERYTHING, whether it's labeled diet or not. (Splenda/sucralose usually.)



908tracy said:


> •(1 1.7 fl. oz. SodaStream soda mix taste samplers (including Diet Cola, Diet Cranberry-Raspberry, Diet Dr. Pete, Diet Lemon Lime, Diet Pink Grapefruit, Diet Root Beer, Dr. Pete, Energy, Fountain Mist, Lemon Lime, Orange and Root Beer)


NOT ONE of these flavors is made of real sugar, so if you have an allergy or sensitivity to fake sweeteners like my wife and I, this is a steaming package of hot death. The ONLY SodaStream syrups with real sugar are the Naturals line... and they're hard to find and extra-spendy. Also, keep in mind, it's only a single serving size of each of these... enough to flavor a single 1-liter bottle, so even if you like fake sugars, there's not much value here.



908tracy said:


> •(3) 1.35 fl. oz. MyWater flavor samples (Lemon Lime, Raspberry and Orange)


These are VERY good, and have no sugar AND no artificial sweetener!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out Craig!  Sadly it's exactly what is keeping me from ordering this, as I was very interested, but I cannot do artificial sweeteners. Instant headaches!!! 


To those who can....Enjoy!!!  I"m envious.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Thanks for pointing that out Craig! Sadly it's exactly what is keeping me from ordering this, as I was very interested, but I cannot do artificial sweeteners. Instant headaches!!!
> 
> To those who can....Enjoy!!! I"m envious.


There are ways to use SodaStream without using their syrups. See some of my regents posts in this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

My first order from Prairie Moon shipped today. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> My first order from Prairie Moon shipped today. Thanks for the tip!


Glad to help.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just made a Black Cherry soda and it tastes JUST like Dr. Browns!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm reconsidering this now that I've read all of Craig's helpful posts of where to find/how to make syrups that are made with real sugar!!

I need to make sure my local stores can refill the co2's though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live a block from an Ace Hardware and not too far from Ace Hardware national HQ.  That would be a handy logical place for carbonator sales / exchanges.  My local store does UPS shipping so that's where I'd take the carbonators I was returning.  Ace Hardware is so helpful.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay. I finally got my Sodastream going again a few weeks ago, after having it stored for apartment repairs in the kitchen. My cabinet was falling off the wall.  

So I started again researching for exchanges and syrups. The Flavrz I used in the past is not making soda flavors anymore and I am now doing the low carb anyway so I need no sugar stuff. 

So I found a fantastic source for syrups which is Monin syrups. Moninstore.com is where they sell them. They have a cola that is just fantastic. And some other flavors to make drinks with that are sugar free. I been making hazelnut coke, vanilla coke, caramel coke, italian style cream sodas with the blackberry, white chocolate.  . And my favorite, Spezi. Cola with orange and I use the true orange packages in that. Those are nothing but crystallized oranges. 

I had to search for a syrup that doesn't use certain artificial sugars that cause me issues. They use erythritol (sugar alcohol) in theirs and it causes no issues for me. 
I still though mostly just drink the sparkle water by itself. Its so refreshing. 

And the best news is that they are now carrying the exchanges at certain HEB grocery stores and one is close to me and a place I shop at anyway. I am so happy about that. I just went today to make sure the sodastream website was correct in listing them and I now have a full carbonator again.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yay. I finally got my Sodastream going again a few weeks ago, after having it stored for apartment repairs in the kitchen. My cabinet was falling off the wall.


      

I heard once about that happening. FREAKY! It's always in the back of my mind. Had my kitchen remodeled a few years ago. "Are you _*positive*_ the cabinets will not come down??"


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Our apartments are really old around here and not in great conditions. All they did was bring a recharge screw driver and screwed them in all over the place. Looks like crap, but nothing we can do. They only send the maintenance guys for that stuff. It was such slow job though that I ended up with wooden blocks on my counter to hold them up. Then they never came back. I had to keep calling and I guess they were trying to figure out hot to fix it with limited brain and work power involved. So out came the screws. I got like 10 large screw heads staring at me now every time I stand at the stove  . 

Ah, apartment living, the joys.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah,

Here are a couple places to check out.

I get the syrup concentrate so that I can choose what type of sweetener to use:

http://www.snowballsupply.com/categories/Snow-Cone-Concentrate-/Sample%2A/

http://www.prairiemoon.biz/Syrup-Concentrate-Complete-Flavor-List_c_553.html

And if you're stuck on pre-sweetened syrups:

http://pittsburghsodapop.com/flavors.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> Atunah,
> 
> Here are a couple places to check out.
> 
> ...


Man those sites are unorganized. Hard to find things. Prairie Moon is out as they use maltitol in their sugar free syrups. Maltitol is horrible for me. Learned that the hard way. 

The Ralph site is so confusing I can't even find a ingredient list and there are so many different products, not sure what to look at. It seems they mentione somewhere they use splenda, which is ok, but I still need to know what else is in there. I don't see the sugar free though for the soda flavors, just the snow cone stuff. Or whatever that is. 
Those sites make my eyes glaze over. 

I guess I just want to open a bottle and measure out what I need and not have to mix this and that with this and that first. 

The last site I don't see any sugar free products at all. At least that site is easy to navigate and the flavors sound great. But I need sugar free now.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah,


I've gotten used to navigating those sites, so I've forgotten how difficult they can be when you're new.

The "homebrew" concentrates are the way I like to go, because there are zero sweeteners of any kind in them.

If you get the pre-sweetened, Ralph's offers three varieties.

Regular syrup uses pure cane sugar and nothing else.

Lite uses a mixture of pure cane sugar and Splenda.

And diet uses Splenda only.

The concentrate uses no sugars and it's up to you to add the sweetener of your choice.

Taken off the label of a Ralph's concentrate, here are the ingredients:

Water, citric acid, Caramel color, Red 40, Ethyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Yucca foam, Gum Arabic, Phosphoric acid, Artificial flavor, Xanthan Gum, and Sodium Benzoate as a preservative.

Taken off the label of a Rio concentrate (the brand sold by Prairie Moon):

Filtered water, citric acid, natural and artificial flavors, gum arabic, propylene glycol, FD&C Red #40, and sodium benzoate as a preservative.

So the Rio has simpler ingredients. (The Ralph's ingredients list was for a "Dr. Pepper" clone flavor, while the Rio/Prairie Moon list was for a flavor called "Red Apple.")

So, as you can see, neither has sweeteners.

To make a syrup from concentrate, it's actually pretty simple.

My wife and I get these 32-ounce plastic liquid containers you pick up at Target or Wal-Mart or wherever for about a buck. You can use and re-use each container for about a year, so long as you wash 'em up between uses.

It's a basic recipe: water, sweetener, and concentrate.

More specifically, it works like this for us:

We use our Britta-filtered faucet and measure out 20 ounces of warm-to-hot water into the 32-ounce container.

We add 2 cups of sugar.

We add 1 ounce of syrup flavor concentrate.

We put the cover on and shake until the sugar is no longer collecting at the bottom.

Chill in the fridge for about a half-hour before use.

We then mix the syrup with carbonated water from our Soda Stream, in a 5-to-1 mixture or less (to taste), in a glass.

So, if you average a 12-ounce glass per serving, it'd be a couple ounces of syrup to 10 ounces of SodaStream-carbonated water. A 32-ounce container therefore produces about 16 servings.

Of course, you can use less sugar and more water, or vice versa, to fit personal tastes.

In the case of using the artificial sweetener of your choice, you'd adjust the amount of water and Splenda (or whatever you use) to fit your personal tastes, but the point is to end up with a 32-ounces of syrup at the end.

So, the concentrates are VERY potent when you consider that it only takes one ounce per 32 ounces of syrup, and those 32 ounces of syrup create 192 ounces of fully mixed soda. (16 servings from a single ounce of flavor concentrate.)

But it's that simple: Just sweetener, water, and flavor concentrate. Some recipes will recommend adding preservatives, but we make just enough to last us for a few days and avoid adding preservatives. The less additives, the better. we feel.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ah, apartment living, the joys.


I've been in my condo for 29 years. Nothing fancy, but it's good.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the ingredients. I still though cant find where to go on the site. I went with the link you posted and when I click on the main category of what you linked to is says

Q - What is simple syrup?
A - It is a mixture of sugar and water. The preservative is optional.

on the bottom of that page. So they list sugar in there. It is so confusing that I don't know where to go and even start to look. The soda flavors are listed separately and I don't see anything about any home brew concentrate category. I wouldn't feel confident to even order the right thing as they are not listing anywhere what is in what. That is that snowcone site. 

Prairie Moon I think I finally figured that one out. I guess that is the one you are using and I finally found a listing of the instructions and flavors and all that. They have a nice amount of flavors and I could add my liquid Splenda in it just fine. Or erythritol. 
So I think I'll be looking a bit closer at that site. There is something pleasing about adding my own sweetener.

Thanks Craig


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah,

Maybe I didn't give you the best links. Let me try again:

For Ralph's, start here:

http://www.snowballsupply.com/categories/Snow-Cone-Concentrate-/

This is the start of their Concentrate page.

The next step is to select a size.

Sample is a 4-oz bottle of concentrate. You can also select Pint, Quart, or Gallon.

I typically order Pints or Quarts of flavors I use a lot, and prefer samples for flavors I mix with other flavors.

(Ex. A half-ounce of Marischino Cherry plus a half-ounce of Cola makes a wonderful cherry cola.)

Once you select the size of concentrate bottle you want to order (I'd suggest making your first order small, until you get used to it) ... let's say you decide to get a couple four-ounce samples...

Clicking on Sample takes you to a page where all the flavors are listed. Select a couple favorite flavors and click "Add to Cart" for the flavors you want to order."

From there, you go through a checkout page from your cart, setting up an account and such.

Once you're used to it, it's not too hard.

As for Prairie Moon:

Start here: http://www.prairiemoon.biz/fulflavlissa.html

Around the middle of the page, you'll see listings for a single-bottle order, a three-pack, a six-pack, and a 12-pack.

I'd start with a three-pack.

Prairie Moon's prices are a lot lower on 4-ounce sample-sizes, by a lot, and the cost gets even lower if you go with a higher number of bottles.

(Ralph's is $4.95 for a 4-ounce sampler; Prairie Moon is $3.49 for a single 4-ouncer and gets even cheaper as you move up to a 3-, 6-, or 12-pack of flavors.)

If you click on a three-pack (under $10, before shipping), you go to a page where you have pull-down menus to select three flavors from.

Once you have the three flavors you like best selected, you hit "Add to Cart" and go through the same account set-up and shipping options steps.

The nice thing about Prairie Moon over Ralph's is that Prairie Moon offers Priority Mail (via USPS). And the price of Priority Mail is about the same or less than UPS Ground service, which takes THREE TIMES AS LONG TO ARRIVE. 

By comparison, Ralph's uses UPS exclusively: no Priority Mail option.

Again: shipping costs are high for liquids like this. But it's worth it.

I mostly use Prairie Moon, except for two things:

1) Ralph's has a Dr. Pepper clone and that's a necessity for my wife. I usually order that in Quarts to save money.

2) Ralph's has a wider selection of sour flavors, so when I order Dr. Pepper from Ralphs, I usually pick up a Sour Mango or Sour Pineapple or something for me, too, since the shipping costs are about the same whether you order anywhere between 1-4 quarts.

But for the most part, if I find a flavor I like, I stick mostly to Prairie Moon. If Prairie Moon ever offered a Dr. Pepper clone flavor, I'd probably stop using Ralph's entirely.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That helps a lot Craig. I don't think I have even had a Dr. Pepper before, so I don't think I'll miss it.  

I didn't grow up drinking soda's, I grew up drinking mineral water and maybe german orange sodas, which are really orange juice with sparkles. Kids favorite soda was Spezi if offered. Usually at the October fests and summer fests. 
Once in a while we had a coca cola, that was a treat though. So if I have to pick a favorite soda, it would be cola I guess. And I can make cherry cola, vanilla cola, Spezi (cola with orange) and cream cola. 

I did actually just have my first cream soda, It was a soda stream diet one I got at the store. Its really good, but boy is it sweet. My teeth stuck together it was so sweet.  

I'll definitely try some of the Prairie down the line. I just stocked up on syrups so I am good for now. But they do have some interesting flavors I don't usually see.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Atunah said:


> That helps a lot Craig. I don't think I have even had a Dr. Pepper before, so I don't think I'll miss it.
> 
> I didn't grow up drinking soda's, I grew up drinking mineral water and maybe german orange sodas, which are really orange juice with sparkles. Kids favorite soda was Spezi if offered. Usually at the October fests and summer fests.
> Once in a while we had a coca cola, that was a treat though. So if I have to pick a favorite soda, it would be cola I guess. And I can make cherry cola, vanilla cola, Spezi (cola with orange) and cream cola.
> ...


They sure do.

I like getting some of the more arcane flavors and mixing them with a "stock" flavor.

For me, "stock flavors" are standard things like cola, ginger ale, mountain mist (a Mountain Dew clone), and cream soda.

Good "mix" flavors I enjoy are things like banana, blackberry, cinnamon, grape, green apple, kiwi, lemon, lime, mango, marshmallow, pear, papaya, pineapple, pink bubble gum, red apple, red raspberry, strawberry, tangerine, and watermelon.

So, favorite personal flavor-mixes are things like: Cinnamon Apple Cola, Strawberry Bubble Gum, Mango-Banana-Kiwi-and-Pineapple (a customized "tropical punch" that I sometimes include papaya in as well, using just a quarter-ounce of each flavor for a single batch.)

I usually do even proportions on mixes, but not always.

Like, for Cinnamon Apple Cola, I typically go 1/2-ounce Cola, 1/4-ounce Green Apple, 1/4-ounce Cinnamon. Because I like the cola to be the "base" flavor, so I keep it stronger.

So many possibilities...  Also, I've found that using just a hair over an ounce of concentrate per batch produces a bolder flavor, if it comes across as weak initially... but everyone's taste buds are different.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Reviving this one as that is the one I initially posted to. I think there is another Sodastream thread somewhere. More info in this one I think though. 

I am full swing into making soda's again. I have been using the diet versions of soda stream for now. They are actually quite good. My favorite right now is making spezi with the zero cola and the orange. Spezi is a south german drink of cola and sparkle orange juice. In germany orange soda isn't as sweet as here and its really more like thin orange juice and mineral water. So not exactly the same, but good enough. 

I wish my carbonators lasted longer. I use the 60 L ones and I been marking off on a sheet as I am fizzing the water and I did the 3 fizzy with this one and I am at 27 only and its already doing that dying sound it does when it runs out. You know where you have to press and press and then instead of a firm buuuuuuuuuuuz sound you get bu bu bu bu. I usually get a couple more out of it that way. And this is with just 3 buzzes, in the beginning I did 5 and got 30 bottles, which sounds about right. I should get more with less buzzing. Maybe my machine is leaking.  

I just have the cheapest original version, no fancy automatic. I sure would love one of those, but ouch expensive. 

The other thing we have discovered is Gin and tonic. Or I should say, I discovered.  . Diet tonic is really good and the drink is low carb.  
This is again with the sodastream brand syrups. I also like a few of the others. I think I tried about every diet flavor they make and they really taste good. I think its because they use splenda and not aspartame. That stuff makes me ill and has a bitter taste. 

So yeah, a bottle of fizz a day at least, sometimes just plain fizzy with no flavor. Nothing like it for thirst. Getting hot here already.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah,* I have a Fountain Jet SodaStream machine. Had it for a lotta years. I use the larger size carbonators. Six buzzes of gas per bottle. One carbonator lasts me around a month. There's only me drinking it.


----------

